# Ugly car?



## sbwertz (May 18, 2011)

Is it just me or is the Nisson Cube really the ugliest car on the road?


----------



## Finatic (May 18, 2011)

Remember the Yugo? This is beautiful in comparison. But, I really liked the Pacer and Gremlin.............


----------



## Rick P (May 18, 2011)

LOVED the gremlin!!! 

Ya the box cars are all ugly as sin. But I dislike the trucks that will never see firt even more! Why buy a pos blazer than put 5K worth of rims and tires on it!?! That's a fishin truck! what are you thinking kid!


----------



## Akula (May 18, 2011)

Finatic said:


> Remember the Yugo? This is beautiful in comparison. But, I really liked the Pacer and Gremlin.............





Remember the Yugo?  YUCK


----------



## sbwertz (May 18, 2011)

Of course, I used to have a Citroen.  There's a face only a mother could love


----------



## bitshird (May 18, 2011)

Sharon Citroen's are cool what about the Renault Dauphine? I think the little things like the Cube, Soul, and Scion are pretty neat (if you live in the city) but then again I drive a 70 VW Beetle


----------



## alphageek (May 18, 2011)

I have to agree on the cube... the whole "wrap around window" just doesn't do anything for me.


----------



## azamiryou (May 18, 2011)

It's funny, but I think context is everything. Put it in Japan, and the Cube is cute. Put it on an American freeway, though, and it just looks... stupid. Out of place. And, of course, ugly.


----------



## Fibonacci (May 18, 2011)

The cube can't touch the Aztek or the Scion.


----------



## PaulDoug (May 18, 2011)

I guy I know had a white one.  He painted two black thick stripes on the roof, and had a bumper sticker that said "You Have Just Been Pasted By A  Toaster!"  But to each their own.  I've seen a lot uglier, at least to my eye.


----------



## el_d (May 18, 2011)

That's not bad. 

I had a old red caprice classic with the paint cancer, dented fenders 2 white doors and 1 green. 

That was ugly. But ran great with a rebuilt 283.


----------



## zeewhatizaw (May 18, 2011)

I drive a SMART CAR and just love it


----------



## sbwertz (May 18, 2011)

zeewhatizaw said:


> I drive a SMART CAR and just love it


 
We tried on the smart car...my husband didn't fit!  We finally got a Ford Focus and I'm getting 38.9 on my cross country trips.


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (May 18, 2011)

I see all of those cars mentioned...  with exception of the AMC rides...

The Ford Edsall, as well as the 1982 Pontiac Firebird.


----------



## jaywood1207 (May 18, 2011)

azamiryou said:


> It's funny, but I think context is everything. Put it in Japan, and the Cube is cute. Put it on an American freeway, though, and it just looks... stupid. Out of place. And, of course, ugly.



Very well said.  I've spent some time in Japan and these are all the rage.  I kind of like them.


----------



## William A. Cahill (May 18, 2011)

*Cube*

Sorry Guys, I love my cube. I spend time in Oregon, Arizona and Calif. Lots of driving on the freeways, 34,000 miles in 2 years. 33 miles per gal and two tickets so far,  80 plus mph  Love my cube, You should see how I carry my lathe.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (May 18, 2011)

I used to have not to long ago a 2007 f-150 and a really nice jeep Wrangler. Then everything went to (%## and I now drive a 2001 f-150 with 140,000 and my little Suzuki swift with 250,000. So I guess I would drive anything and would LOVe to drive the cube.:biggrin:


----------



## Fred (May 18, 2011)

They remind me of coffins ... especially when I see one of them on the freeway next to an 18 wheeler knowing that all the truck has to do is change lanes and it is all over. 

When everyone drives smaller vehicles, then and only then will I consider owning one. I just like the idea of being at least as big as most others out there so I stand some chance in survival


----------



## JeffT (May 18, 2011)

Sharon,

Here's the Citroen I drove in high school... Mehari - a huge 2 cylinder engine... great on the beach, though!


----------



## wee willie (May 18, 2011)

or this
http://www.nissan.ca/vehicles/suv/juke/en/


----------



## kmla (May 18, 2011)

*Yep - that's ugly.*



sbwertz said:


> Is it just me or is the Nisson Cube really the ugliest car on the road?


 
Sad part is, it is intentionally ugly. At least the design of the Aztek was an experiment that failed. 

The Cube? U.O.P. (Ugly On Purpose)


----------



## Jgrden (May 18, 2011)

sbwertz said:


> Is it just me or is the Nisson Cube really the ugliest car on the road?


It is not just you. :wink:


----------



## workinforwood (May 19, 2011)

I think the cube is ugly but it looks better and sure safer than a smart car! I pass those in my semi and they darn near blow off the road like a dead leaf.


----------



## Curly (May 19, 2011)

workinforwood said:


> I think the cube is ugly but it looks better and sure safer than a smart car! I pass those in my semi and they darn near blow off the road like a dead leaf.



I drive a Smarty and who says I would be driving slow enough for you to pass me in the first place? :biggrin:

I had a Dodge van that blew around the road a lot more than my little car. 

As for ugly. I think the Dodge Caliber is pretty bad.

Each to their own.
Happy motoring.
Pete


----------



## Finatic (May 19, 2011)

I had a 1961 Renault Dauphine after high school. Loved it! town and country horn and 40+ mpg.  But, my 1968 SAAB 3 cyl, 4 speed on the column was one of the best cars ever built. Only 7 moving parts in the engine. 1 qt outboard oil to 8 gal of gas. Had a lever to put it in free wheel so you would coast letting off the gas. Stable in a cross wind, etc. EPA stopped production because of emissions.


----------



## workinforwood (May 19, 2011)

I already know the only way a smart car can keep up with my semi is by riding in my trailer or towed by some suped up tow truck.


----------



## omb76 (May 19, 2011)

The Cube is definitely ugly, but I think the Nissan Juke is worse...  WTH????


----------



## tomas (May 19, 2011)

My first car was a 1957 BMW Isetta like this one only light blue. It had a 300cc single cylinder motor cycle engine. It had 4 wheels, although it doesn't look like it in the picture. I bought it for $40 and sold it for $90. Some of them are selling for $30,000+ today.


----------



## thewishman (May 19, 2011)

Behold, the world's ugliest car, the Suzuki X-90:




With doors that reach to your neck, this had to be only for getting (negative) attention:


----------



## diamundgem (May 19, 2011)

I owned a Yugo and it was the most fun little car I ever had. Great mileage and quick as a sport car.  I heard they were going to make a 4 door and call it a wego


----------



## ChrisD0427 (May 19, 2011)

Yea those box cars and the Smart cars are ugly but i think the FIAT Multipla takes the cake


----------



## sbwertz (May 19, 2011)

Second cousin to the deux cheveau!




JeffT said:


> Sharon,
> 
> Here's the Citroen I drove in high school... Mehari - a huge 2 cylinder engine... great on the beach, though!


----------



## turbowagon (May 19, 2011)

My vote is for the Aztek


----------



## sbwertz (May 19, 2011)

This was my first one...A Nash Metropolitan, except it was yellow and white.








tomas said:


> My first car was a 1957 BMW Isetta like this one only light blue. It had a 300cc single cylinder motor cycle engine. It had 4 wheels, although it doesn't look like it in the picture. I bought it for $40 and sold it for $90. Some of them are selling for $30,000+ today.


----------

